# So Jorgs monster, what could it take down?



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Prob a tank, but im thinking elk, deer or even a zombie? Yes i am a zombie fan sorry if you dont get it or are strangely offended by it. I would love to try it on some yotes. To be honest I try to be humane but if it did not work on first shot I would not lose sleep as these have killed my buds dog, Id finish up with my 22 mag otherwise.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Nothing because of his loud grunts when drawing the bands it would scare them out of range


----------

